# how to adjust sound volume on android?



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Tech guys,

I have samsung galaxy note 10.1 edition 2014,
when I watch vidoes on youtube, I did not see any tools or buttons where I can control the sound's volume,
the same vidoe when I trun it on my PC i still can see the button,
is there any solution how to adjust the sound volume of the videos on android version youtube?
many thanks in advance,


----------



## Zero-Cool (Sep 11, 2012)

Use the hardware volume keys if you have it.


----------



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

I did not see any harware volume key, thats why I came to ask here


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It does have a volume button, it's on the top of the tablet.

Download the manual for the device from here: http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/c...xy_Note_101_English_JB_User_Manual_MIE_F4.pdf

Go to the page numbered 20 and see item #4


----------

